

Morphic: The Self User Interface Framework - vezzy-fnord
http://handbook.selflanguage.org/current/morphic.html

======
russellallen
Also in Pharo[1] and Squeak[2], but shoehorning it into a class based system
turned out to have drawbacks. Juan Vuletich is doing some nice stuff with his
Cuis[3] version.

The linked description is a little out of date but all the basics are still
correct. It's quite a flexible system.

[1]: [http://pharo.org/](http://pharo.org/) [2]:
[http://squeak.org/](http://squeak.org/) [3]:
[http://www.jvuletich.org/Cuis/Index.html](http://www.jvuletich.org/Cuis/Index.html)

------
doublec
I have some short screencasts showing using the Self user interface here if
interested:
[http://bluishcoder.co.nz/tags/self/](http://bluishcoder.co.nz/tags/self/)

Also a short animated gif of a Self VNC morph I worked on:
[http://bluishcoder.co.nz/self/self_vnc2.gif](http://bluishcoder.co.nz/self/self_vnc2.gif)

I like the 'live soup of objects' feel of Self.

